# Dre Beats Studio DIY teardown and modify question...



## NickPDX

Hello everybody,
   
  Let me preface this by saying I would never have paid this kind of money for these headphones.  I am a manager at a retail store and we received an additional set of Dre Beats Studio headphones for our display units.  We generally throw this kind of stuff away because the vendor doesn't want to bother with shipping and they have typically already expensed it out.  So, I wound up taking them home to see if I could tweak them to work without the display unit.
   
  So far I have got the glued down battery compartment open and found that the batter slot is there but is not wired for power.  It is getting power through the cord.  The headphone cord is not removable and at the end it splits and has the audio input and the power input spot.  The power switch on the right can was glued and I was able to loosen that up so it will turn off and on now.  I would like to be able to modify this unit and get it so that it has power from the batteries and doesn't require an additional power source.
   
  Does anybody have any advice before I go forward and start tearing these down?  Any documents or videos that would show a complete tear down of both cans?  I found a youtube of somebody opening the left can where the mute and power buttons are but nothing for the right one.  I also didn't find anything on ifixit.com.  Everything else I have found has pointed me to this community saying that everything headphone related would be here.  
   
  Thanks for any help or advice.  Wouldn't mind being able to salvage these headphones for personal use.


----------



## speedystep

if the battery compartment was glued closed and the wires was not connected, then i guess
  you got a sample model for display use.
  normally those samples dont work at all, or if they work it is not fully funcionally.
  i dont belive they are powered from the audio source you connect.
  i havent myself modded or even hear such a pair, they are pretty expensive i Denmark.
  so if i got a sample i would take all electronics out and use them as normal passive headphones.


----------



## NickPDX

Yeah it is a sample/display unit.  It is usually hooked up to a powered display head unit.  So far this is what I have discovered.  Plugged into an MP3 player, they do work but very quietly almost can't head at max volume.  If I plug in an AC adapter to the wall and plug them into the headphones they work near perfect while playing from an audio source.  The Mute button works while plugged in and the power switch moves back and forth.  The power switch doesn't actually do anything but move though (doesn't power off).
   
  The fixes that I think I am going to have to make.  Rewire the power to the battery terminals instead of AC power.  Probably fix the power switch so that it isn't always hot.  Rewire the headphone jack so it is like the original and can detach at the bottom of the can, existing wire is a bit thicker and has power and sound in one.
   
  I found a tear down video on Youtube but only shows the right can being taken apart.  I am assuming that the left can will come apart the same way but not sure what it looks like inside.  I was hoping to find some pictures of the internal components of the speakers before I get in there.


----------



## Armaegis

There's something really wrong if the power switch is running hot...
   
  How much voltage is coming off that AC adapter? It shouldn't be anymore than 2.4 to 3 V. (and I dearly hope that's an AC/DC adapter, not AC/AC).


----------



## jbserra

I know this is an old thread, but how did your conversion go?  I'm in the same boat with some old broken demo phones and was hoping to put them back into service.  What voltage is the adapter?  Did you get the batteries to charge?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## vantt1

Well since the headphones run from 2 x AAA in parallel, then obviously it needs 3 Volts to operate.
  
 Regarding the disassembly; first remove the ear cushions then unscrew the only three screws visible:





  
 Then connect up the battery compartment to the headphone jack PCB here:




  
 I only have the retail version, so I don't know what the demo version looks like on the inside. Care to share with us some pictures?


----------



## vantt1

And regarding conversion, I've actually already converted my Studios to become Bluetooth wireless headphones.




  
 There is a rechargeable Li-ion in place of the battery compartment.




  
 And of course, a Bluetooth circuit in place of the original circuit.


----------



## jbserra

Wow, thanks for the info.  I will try to get some pics posted.
  
 I have the model with the internal rechargeable batteries.  I'm wondering if it's slightly over 3v to charge them?  Typically they are USB charged, which means they're expecting 5v to charge, right?


----------



## vantt1

Yes, it would seem so. What's on the other end of that fixed un-detachable cable? Is it a 3.5 mm jack plus a DC input?


----------



## jbserra

Yes, that's correct.  I guessed and have 4.5v running to it.  I tried 3.8v but it didn't power up.


----------



## vantt1

Have you tried 4.2V? Lithium ions usually provide 3.7-3.8V operating voltage and charge at 4.2V.


----------



## vantt1

All this info is leading me to think that the demo Beats are actually quite different from the consumer version. Do you think the demos might even be better than the one you can buy?


----------



## jbserra

vantt1 said:


> All this info is leading me to think that the demo Beats are actually quite different from the consumer version. Do you think the demos might even be better than the one you can buy?


 

 No, I think they are just "tethered" to discourage theft.  The bypass of the batteries, lack of usb charging and required transformer to plug them in definitely doesn't make them better.  I would imagine the rest of the setup is the same.  If they put different speakers or driving circuits in them, then that would be a horrible misrepresentation of their product and would probably land them in legal trouble.  Not that Monster is not used to legal trouble for misrepresentation I suppose...
  
 Someone attempted to steal these from a store (or was way too rough with them) and busted the fold point on one of the sides.  The JB Weld is dry and I'm happy to report they are rock solid now and actually look almost like new.  Unfortunately, I can't fold one side, but they are useable again.  Now to see if I can get the batteries reconnected and charging...


----------



## jbserra

I took them mostly apart.  I could tell the usb connector was missing entirely.  The side I opened looked to have a spot for a square battery, but no battery.  I'd have to add the battery and the charging circuit.  I really don't want to break a functional set of Studios, so I think they're tethered to my desktop computer for now.  If I broke them trying to liberate them from the power cord, I'd be more upset.
  
 Listening to them right now.  Sound great!  Those speakers look like they're out of a gumball machine.  I'm surprised they sound so good.


----------



## vantt1

Pics or it didn't happen! I might be able to help you in rewiring them.


----------



## jbserra

Here's the 3.5mm and power cord

 The cable does not detach from the headphones
  

  
 Underneath the rings on either side is, well, nothing.

 If you look on the right side in this picture, that side should have the USB charger.  That was the side I unscrewed and split open (you can kind of see the inside).  That side had a square spot that looked like it could house a battery, but nothing was there.  I didn't take it far enough apart where I could hold it open and take a picture at the same time.  The left side had no screws and I was afraid I would break little plastic tabs that were holding it together.


----------



## jbserra

Ok, I was too curious.  I took them apart again and took more pictures:

 How about those pads sitting in the upper left?  Might be a good spot for a battery cable...


----------



## vantt1

Oh, I thought we were still talking about the Studio 1.0, not the 2.0! Is this the left earcup?





  
 It looks like it can hold a square Li-ion like this one.


----------



## jbserra

On this set, it is the right earcup.  The left side has the cord.


----------



## jbserra

Ok, so it looks like they didn't populate anything for the charge circuit.  For some reason I thought what I was looking at were solder points for components on the other side, but they are simply non-populated surface mount components.  I reassembled the headphones now and plugged them in and will most likely remain confined to an outlet for the foreseeable future.  That's ok, I have a desk job 
  
 Thanks for your help!
  
 Quote:


> How about those pads sitting in the upper left?  Might be a good spot for a battery cable...


----------



## The Pool Boy

Sorry to raise this thread from the dead [and for my first post!] but I need some help and this is the only place it appears I might find it... Here goes:
  
 A friend of mine gave me a display model set of Beats Executive headphones. As with the original poster, mine have a power cable attached for powering them at the in store display and the normal battery compartment is empty of any contacts etc... I happen to have an external battery compartment for 2x AAA batteries [which is what the headphones require to power them under normal circumstances] and I figured I could just snip the power cable, wire the external compartment and off I go. But its not working and I'm assuming the wired power source is going to be AC whilst the batteries will be DC? Would the whole powered part of the headphone be AC as opposed to DC for a simple display model? I'm no electrical whizz, obviously but how do I/can I switch the AC power to DC? Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## vantt1

the pool boy said:


> Sorry to raise this thread from the dead [and for my first post!] but I need some help and this is the only place it appears I might find it... Here goes:
> 
> A friend of mine gave me a display model set of Beats Executive headphones. As with the original poster, mine have a power cable attached for powering them at the in store display and the normal battery compartment is empty of any contacts etc... I happen to have an external battery compartment for 2x AAA batteries [which is what the headphones require to power them under normal circumstances] and I figured I could just snip the power cable, wire the external compartment and off I go. But its not working and I'm assuming the wired power source is going to be AC whilst the batteries will be DC? Would the whole powered part of the headphone be AC as opposed to DC for a simple display model? I'm no electrical whizz, obviously but how do I/can I switch the AC power to DC? Thanks in advance for any help...




It's highly unlikely that the display model runs off AC, since the circuit in the right earcup runs off DC. Have you taken apart the circuit side yet?


----------



## The Pool Boy

vantt1 said:


> It's highly unlikely that the display model runs off AC, since the circuit in the right earcup runs off DC. Have you taken apart the circuit side yet?


 

 Thats kind of what I thought... I've taken apart the side that the cord runs into. Is that the circuit side?! Pardon my ignorance!


----------



## vantt1

the pool boy said:


> Thats kind of what I thought... I've taken apart the side that the cord runs into. Is that the circuit side?! Pardon my ignorance!


 
 That's the battery compartment side.


----------



## The Pool Boy

vantt1 said:


> That's the battery compartment side.


 
  
 Lol! Thats what it looked like... except not as tidy!!!
  
 So yes, I took that side apart... is there something I should be looking for? It all looked connected, I found the black and red wires [presumably the power] coming in from the cord. I even tried touching the wires from the external battery pack to the spot where the power hits the board. No joy. Thanks for your help so far by the way... much appreciated.


----------



## jbserra

Did you try powering them up via a transformer prior to cutting and using the batteries?  Just to make sure they worked as expected?
  
 Yes, I would suspect that hooking a battery up at the correct voltage to those power input wires should work, but maybe you're not hitting the voltage threshold for some reason.  My transformer was 4.5V.  I think I tried lesser voltages but could not get them to power up, but mine had the Lithium battery in retail form, not 2 AA.  That may have had a slightly higher voltage.  Regardless, the 4.5v works for mine.
  
 I was going to hack in some batteries as well, but I'm pretty sure the charging circuit is also missing as is the USB charge cable connection.  It would've been a pretty big hack to convert them and I sit at a desk most of the time anyway 
  
 Good luck


----------



## The Pool Boy

jbserra said:


> Did you try powering them up via a transformer prior to cutting and using the batteries?  Just to make sure they worked as expected?
> 
> Yes, I would suspect that hooking a battery up at the correct voltage to those power input wires should work, but maybe you're not hitting the voltage threshold for some reason.  My transformer was 4.5V.  I think I tried lesser voltages but could not get them to power up, but mine had the Lithium battery in retail form, not 2 AA.  That may have had a slightly higher voltage.  Regardless, the 4.5v works for mine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No I didn't try a transformer... Just went straight for the batteries! I guess its possible they don't even work.
  
 So, am I SOL?


----------



## jbserra

Well, you still have the 2 wires.  Grab a couple of transformers from 3.3v to 4.5v and try them out!


----------



## The Pool Boy

jbserra said:


> Well, you still have the 2 wires.  Grab a couple of transformers from 3.3v to 4.5v and try them out!


 

 And where would I find these transformers you speak of...?!


----------



## jbserra

the pool boy said:


> And where would I find these transformers you speak of...?!


 

 Doesn't everyone have a box/drawer with old transformers?  Maybe it's just me...
  
 Mine was from an old Sony portable CD player.  4.5v, 500mA.  Like this one:  http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518ZzXaOEAL.jpg
  
 I had to pull off the plug from another transformer because the one on it was the wrong size.


----------



## The Pool Boy

jbserra said:


> Doesn't everyone have a box/drawer with old transformers?  Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Mine was from an old Sony portable CD player.  4.5v, 500mA.  Like this one:  http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518ZzXaOEAL.jpg
> 
> I had to pull off the plug from another transformer because the one on it was the wrong size.


 

 I looked everywhere and couldn't find one... I'll look again, I'm sure I've got one somewhere. So assuming the headphones actually work, what should my next step be regarding the batteries?


----------



## jbserra

If it doesn't work with a 3 volt transformer but it does with 4.5, then you need 3 batteries, not 2. If it works with a 3 volt transformer, then something is wrong with your 2 battery setup


----------



## The Pool Boy

jbserra said:


> If it doesn't work with a 3 volt transformer but it does with 4.5, then you need 3 batteries, not 2. If it works with a 3 volt transformer, then something is wrong with your 2 battery setup


 
 Still digging through drawers and boxes! I'm going to pull the other side and see if there is something wrong over there.
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## xGuso

hey guys. this thread has been a lot of help, i recently picked up a pair of beats headphones with a ripped cord for a good price thinking i could fix them, come to find out that they are a demo version! i have here a green cord, a red cord. which were braided incopper. and i have a black cord and a blue cord which were also braided in blue and copper wire. im stumped on how i can get thesse to work. i was guna hack it to a bluetootch speacker and use the recharable battery to that to power them. but if i must ill us a transformer to power them. i jsut dont know what cord is which and what voltage i need. im assuming the black and blue cord are power + and black being - and the red and blue cords being l and right speaker with the loose copper as ground, but so far i have had no luck, any suggestuons would be much appreciated thank you!


----------



## vantt1

xguso said:


> hey guys. this thread has been a lot of help, i recently picked up a pair of beats headphones with a ripped cord for a good price thinking i could fix them, come to find out that they are a demo version! i have here a green cord, a red cord. which were braided incopper. and i have a black cord and a blue cord which were also braided in blue and copper wire. im stumped on how i can get thesse to work. i was guna hack it to a bluetootch speacker and use the recharable battery to that to power them. but if i must ill us a transformer to power them. i jsut dont know what cord is which and what voltage i need. im assuming the black and blue cord are power + and black being - and the red and blue cords being l and right speaker with the loose copper as ground, but so far i have had no luck, any suggestuons would be much appreciated thank you!


 
 Any pictures?


----------



## xGuso

apprerently i dont have permission tp posts pictures at the moment. any pther way i can send them?


----------



## xGuso

maybe i can explain it better. when spliced there are two chords. both wrapped in copper. one wrapperd in plan copper the other wrapped in a blue stripped copper. the chord wrapped in stripped blue copper have two chords., one black and one blue, both insulated. the other chord wrapped in plan copper have two chords also. one green and one red, both insulated in clear insulation but they are colored wire. i picked up today a 1/8" stereo plug where there is room for 3 wires. ground. left speaker and right speaker. considering studios requaire an outsidde power source im going to some how have to power them, my question is which wire is for the left speaker, right speaker, ground, power and ground. if i could post pictures i would. once again any help would be aprreciated as im very excited to get thesse headphones working properly! thank you!


----------



## xGuso

okay so i connected the red and green wire to the new headphone jack. and the copper wiring to whats supposed to be the ground for the headphone jack. the blue and black insulate wires arnt connected. but from what i read i should be getting some sound but not at full power. i sanded the color wires so it has some connection, but i get nothing. im stumped.


----------



## xGuso




----------



## xGuso

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h228/Motoxxx-101/IMAG0228.jpg
  
 http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h228/Motoxxx-101/IMAG0229.jpg


----------



## vantt1

xguso said:


>


 
 That circuit looks rather unfamiliar to me. What is it from again?


----------



## xGuso

the circuit is from a bluetooth speaker. i can get an ordinary pair of headphones to run off of it. but i cant get the beats to work for the life of me, with or without bluetooth. im using a 5v 800MAH  dc adapter.


----------



## cypherciti

I was given a pair of demo 2.0 studio beats today what is the correct power supply


----------



## cypherciti

And can i convert to usb charge or battery


----------



## vantt1

xguso said:


> the circuit is from a bluetooth speaker. i can get an ordinary pair of headphones to run off of it. but i cant get the beats to work for the life of me, with or without bluetooth. im using a 5v 800MAH  dc adapter.


 
  
 I think you'd have to rewire the Beats from the scratch if you want to get it to work with Bluetooth. That's what I did with the original Studios.
  
 Quote:


cypherciti said:


> And can i convert to usb charge or battery


 
 The demos weren't made with rechargeable batteries in them, I don't think.
  
  
 Where do you guys get these demo sets? I really want to get my hands on one too...


----------



## xGuso

im pretty  sure the demos i got were stolen considering the cut chord. at the time o bought them i didint realize they were demos. but my priority really isnt to convert them to bluetooth, that would just be a bonus, i just really want to make them work. here is the picture of the wires. theres a blue insulated wire, a black insulated wire, red, and green wire which i had to sand to show the copper. the blue and black were both wrapped braided copper and athe green and red were also braided in copper but with a blue stripped wire.


----------



## xGuso

here is a picture of the adapter im using for audio signal
 l
 Here is a picture of what the wires look like right after i stripped the insulation off. 4wires wrapped in copper/


----------



## xGuso

I picked up these today. One is a rechargeable 3.7 v battery a power switch and an audio input. I want to mod these in. But if I can get them to work using the original chord. I have a feeling I'd just be wasting my time.


----------



## vantt1

xguso said:


> im pretty  sure the demos i got were stolen considering the cut chord. at the time o bought them i didint realize they were demos. but my priority really isnt to convert them to bluetooth, that would just be a bonus, i just really want to make them work. here is the picture of the wires. theres a blue insulated wire, a black insulated wire, red, and green wire which i had to sand to show the copper. the blue and black were both wrapped braided copper and athe green and red were also braided in copper but with a blue stripped wire.


 
 For starters, the blue and black insulated wires are definitely for power, with black being ground, and the rest of the enameled wires are for other purposes. I can't say for sure without seeing the whole demo setup, but taking a guess, red is for audio in right and green is for left. The other two could be ground for each individual channel, which means they are common.
  


xguso said:


> here is a picture of the adapter im using for audio signal
> l
> Here is a picture of what the wires look like right after i stripped the insulation off. 4wires wrapped in copper/


 
 This one's easy. Conventionally speaking, red is right, which makes black left. Then both individual enameled wire should correspond to the +/- terminals of the speaker driver.
  


xguso said:


> I picked up these today. One is a rechargeable 3.7 v battery a power switch and an audio input. I want to mod these in. But if I can get them to work using the original chord. I have a feeling I'd just be wasting my time.


 
 From what I heard, the demo sets can't run off 3.7 V rechargeable batteries. You might need a 3 x AA or AAA setup instead.


----------



## xGuso

well after playing with it a little bit i actually got a slight signal from wiring the blue and black insulated wires to the headphone jack terminals. wiring as said above, does nothing.. thanks for the suggestions. im very close on giving up.


----------



## vantt1

xguso said:


> well after playing with it a little bit i actually got a slight signal from wiring the blue and black insulated wires to the headphone jack terminals. wiring as said above, does nothing.. thanks for the suggestions. im very close on giving up.


 
 What kind of signal?
  
 It'd make it much easier if you disassemble the wire side of the headphone. At least then you can actually see where the wires go.


----------



## xGuso

the signal i got was a slight audio signal. after looking inside noticed that the right cup main speaker wires were the copper wire and the blue enameled wire, the green and red enameled wires were hooked up to a small senor, my guess is it has something to do with the sound canceling. i must say that when i got the slight audio signal i just had the two wires hooked up the to audio jack, the black and blue, no common ground was hooked up which i thought was really weird, since it was so quit it was hard to hear that they were coming from both speakers, but it seemed like it was only coming from one,if you haven't noticed, i only have a very basic knowledge of electronics, if i cant figure this out and get them to work i want to do a bluetooth conversion similar to yours @vantt1. i picked up a few things today in order to accomplish this. 

  i got a smaller bluetooth transmitter, but this one requires 2 AAA batteries. I'm hoping to use the circuit board from this one as it is half the size of the last one.
 I'm hoping that you could guide me through the process. i was able to completely dissemble the studios yesterday, and i must say i was very difficult as you mentioned because on the red rubber tabs. taking it apart was simple. putting them back in was a pain. I'm going to mess with it a little more when i get home hoping i can at least get the damn things to work! wish me luck!


----------



## vantt1

Just got a Beats Wireless that's fully functional but has a broken earcup hinge. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## vantt1

Fun, fun, fun!
  


  
 It has a rechargeable battery and a charging circuit, which may be useful for me in the future.


----------



## vantt1

I really wanted to see that demo Beats Studio box though...it might have given us some clues as to what power supply the demo sets run at.


----------



## freakyziki

Just got conned into buying a pair of what I think are demo model studios. I've been through this thread and seen no one has had any luck converting them into working headphones...
  
 Plan is to sell them on eBay to recoup at least some of the £40 I spent or take them to some repair stores around London to see if they can be salvaged (as I am not an audiophile I have no clue on even where to start converting these).


----------



## vantt1

freakyziki said:


> Just got conned into buying a pair of what I think are demo model studios. I've been through this thread and seen no one has had any luck converting them into working headphones...
> 
> Plan is to sell them on eBay to recoup at least some of the £40 I spent or take them to some repair stores around London to see if they can be salvaged (as I am not an audiophile I have no clue on even where to start converting these).


 
 What kind of connections lies on the other end of the headphone cable?
  
 Where is everyone getting all these demo sets? I've asked around at different consumer electronics retailers, seeing if they had any broken demo Beats sets I could buy off them, but they said Beats keeps a pretty tight lid on these kind of things, and just instructs them to mail the broken demo set to Beats for a replacement that gets mailed back to the retailer.
  
 I feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## freakyziki

vantt1 said:


> What kind of connections lies on the other end of the headphone cable?
> 
> Where is everyone getting all these demo sets? I've asked around at different consumer electronics retailers, seeing if they had any broken demo Beats sets I could buy off them, but they said Beats keeps a pretty tight lid on these kind of things, and just instructs them to mail the broken demo set to Beats for a replacement that gets mailed back to the retailer.
> 
> I feel like I'm missing out on something.


 
  
 @So far I have got the glued down battery compartment open and found that the batter slot is there but is not wired for power.  It is getting power through the cord.  The headphone cord is not removable and at the end it splits and has the audio input and the power input spot.  The power switch on the right can was glued and I was able to loosen that up so it will turn off and on now.  I would like to be able to modify this unit and get it so that it has power from the batteries and doesn't require an additional power source.@
  
 That was quoted from OP and is similar to what my pair are like I think
  
 Oddly enough I bought mine from a clothes sample sale in Shoreditch yesterday lol.


----------



## vantt1

freakyziki said:


> @So far I have got the glued down battery compartment open and found that the batter slot is there but is not wired for power.  It is getting power through the cord.  The headphone cord is not removable and at the end it splits and has the audio input and the power input spot.  The power switch on the right can was glued and I was able to loosen that up so it will turn off and on now.  I would like to be able to modify this unit and get it so that it has power from the batteries and doesn't require an additional power source.@
> 
> That was quoted from OP and is similar to what my pair are like I think
> 
> Oddly enough I bought mine from a clothes sample sale in Shoreditch yesterday lol.



 


If your's has a battery compartment, does it mean it's the 1st gen Studios?


----------



## cb3723

vantt1

Woah, just reading through this thread -have no idea what you guys are talking about when you go all tech talk but I'm pretty blown away by your skills in converting Studio's into Bluetooth - nice skills for sure


----------



## vantt1

Hey, @cb3723! It's been a while.
  
 Do you have any demo Beats headphones, or are they all retail models?


----------



## cb3723

Howdy vantt1- sorry - all my beats are retail version, I didn't know of these demo models until checking this thread, but I understand the attraction/challenge to you guys here who like to get down and dirty in modding/bringing these cans back to life.

It appears like the only way to get access to demo cans is by having a good contact who works in a best buy store or similar - sorry I can't be of help


----------



## vantt1

Damn, I'm gonna have to stick to modifying retail models then.


----------



## Dufs96

Hello bro, can you please help me, I'm trying to disassembly mi new version studio's, but I can't find the screwson the left, practically I don't know what to do to open, in the right side I have a los base problem and on the left side I have a noise cancellation, I hink my little brother dropped them.
 Hope that I can have your help


----------



## vantt1

dufs96 said:


> Hello bro, can you please help me, I'm trying to disassembly mi new version studio's, but I can't find the screwson the left, practically I don't know what to do to open, in the right side I have a los base problem and on the left side I have a noise cancellation, I hink my little brother dropped them.
> Hope that I can have your help


 
 Carefully pull the cushions off and you'll see the screws. You will need a Torx T4 screwdriver to undo them.


----------



## The Pool Boy

Still no luck getting mine to work... I've tried a 4.6v transformer and nothing. Too bad, these are some good looking headphones. I guess I'll never find out if they sound as good!


----------



## vantt1

By the looks of it, you will have to rewire the whole headphone from scratch to get it to work.


----------



## The Pool Boy

vantt1 said:


> By the looks of it, you will have to rewire the whole headphone from scratch to get it to work.


 

 Is there a way to bypass the power requirement, which I'm assuming is only for the noise cancellation...? Or is there a powered "amp" of sorts that is fed by the batteries [or in my case the power input]?


----------



## vantt1

the pool boy said:


> Is there a way to bypass the power requirement, which I'm assuming is only for the noise cancellation...? Or is there a powered "amp" of sorts that is fed by the batteries [or in my case the power input]?


 
 Unfortunately, the battery drives both the amp and the noise cancellation circuit (which is one circuit board), but you can bypass the circuit altogether by wiring the input directly to the speaker drivers.


----------



## The Pool Boy

vantt1 said:


> Unfortunately, the battery drives both the amp and the noise cancellation circuit (which is one circuit board), but you can bypass the circuit altogether by wiring the input directly to the speaker drivers.


 

 Hmmmmm... I'm guessing I would then lose a lot of sound quality?
  
 I"m really surprised this is so difficult to figure out! It's such a simple circuit. How much power can the wired power input be supplying that I can't replicate it with batteries? Or is it possible that there is a completely different internal on the demo pair vs the stock? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hession

wow. I am totally bookmarking this thread.
  
 Thank You all


----------



## vantt1

the pool boy said:


> Hmmmmm... I'm guessing I would then lose a lot of sound quality?
> 
> I"m really surprised this is so difficult to figure out! It's such a simple circuit. How much power can the wired power input be supplying that I can't replicate it with batteries? Or is it possible that there is a completely different internal on the demo pair vs the stock? Thanks for the advice.




If anything, audio quality should increase because there's no longer a Beats circuit interfering with it.


----------



## john1100

hi i have a set of dre beats studio i has the 3.5mm jack and a dc jack i use a connector with a usb battery pack to make them work also i dont have the battery compartment after taking them apart looks like there should of bean an internal battery do u have any idea how i can convert them bk to use so i dont have to carry the battery pack its a pain lol


----------



## john1100

can some one help me got a set of beats with the dc jack i want to fit a battery but has no battery compartment any ideas


----------



## vantt1

john1100 said:


> can some one help me got a set of beats with the dc jack i want to fit a battery but has no battery compartment any ideas



I'm starting to think the demo Beats are quite different from the retail models.


----------



## john1100

they are different but i have a few of these demo models but have no battery compartment by friend has a proper set and prefer the demo ones


----------



## vantt1

john1100 said:


> they are different but i have a few of these demo models but have no battery compartment by friend has a proper set and prefer the demo ones


 
 If there isn't a compartment and the circuit runs off a different voltage than a li-ion, then it's probably not possible to install a battery and make it work.


----------



## thedarkbutter

Hey guys! I know this is not a very recent thread, And I also know that you guys were talking of something completely different to what I'm about to ask, but this is the only thread I've found so far about the disassebly of Beats Studio.
So I'll ask you guys anyway: has anyone of you guys tried to put the new cushions of the Beats Studio (2013 version) on the old version of the Studios? These new cushions are sooooo much comfortable compared to the old ones.
So I was wondering if they would fit in the old model!


----------



## vantt1

thedarkbutter said:


> Hey guys! I know this is not a very recent thread, And I also know that you guys were talking of something completely different to what I'm about to ask, but this is the only thread I've found so far about the disassebly of Beats Studio.
> So I'll ask you guys anyway: has anyone of you guys tried to put the new cushions of the Beats Studio (2013 version) on the old version of the Studios? These new cushions are sooooo much comfortable compared to the old ones.
> So I was wondering if they would fit in the old model!


 
 They don't fit. I've tried switching the cushions from the New Studios to the old Studios, and from the Executives to the New Studios (the Executives have even more comfortable cushions!), but none of them are interchangeable. As you can see, the old Studio's cushions were clipped on, while the New Studio's cushions are adhered on using a kind of double sided adhesive foam. Also, the long and short diameters are different; the old ones are longer and narrower than the New ones.


----------



## thedarkbutter

vantt1 said:


> They don't fit. I've tried switching the cushions from the New Studios to the old Studios, and from the Executives to the New Studios (the Executives have even more comfortable cushions!), but none of them are interchangeable. As you can see, the old Studio's cushions were clipped on, while the New Studio's cushions are adhered on using a kind of double sided adhesive foam. Also, the long and short diameters are different; the old ones are longer and narrower than the New ones.




Thank you very much for your detailed answer!  
What a shame! :|


----------



## shawnb52

I have the same problem. I'll try just about anything


----------



## evan2014

Hey guys, for those of you who want to buy the beats studio demos you can get them on eBay ( they are a lot cheaper). Also for those of you who want to know what the voltage for the studio 2.0 is here ya go. It's 9v with 1.5 amps, and the adapter size is 1.5mm*3mm on the tip


----------



## mr1mvp

hi I know this is old but id like to reopen this forum Ijust recieved an some demo 2.0 studio beats, im semi savi as far as technology goes and I have a few ideas id like to discuss, like current and ground wires, I know bout positive a negative, and head phone wire, nothing as far as ground goes,I just to reassemble old head phones, never used a power source type


----------



## mr1mvp

any thorough input would be great!


----------



## ng501kai

yea i picked one up today too and want to clarify the output is dc 3v, so if its not i think its a setting or connection problem, maybe you put the battery as serial? lets get more idea people!


----------



## ng501kai

btw im using taptalk, what is a good way to upload photo?


----------



## vantt1

I never got the chance to get my hands on a demo pair, so I won't be able to help much. We've gotten mixed answers as to the operating voltage, and it ranges rom 4.5V to 9V. We won't know for sure unless we know the details of a demo setup and specifically which power supply it uses.


----------



## ng501kai

@vantt1  the operating voltage is DC 3V, that is the output on wrote on the plug - how do i upload picture by the way?  so I can show you what I thought and verify with you - I think the setup should be very similar to your beats bluetooth.  I want to upload the diagram I draw for wiring and share.


----------



## ng501kai

and is there any tear down beats by dre studio 2 Video btw? that will help a lot


----------



## ng501kai

*PLAN:*
  
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/li-polymer-rechargeable-baterry-Lithium-ion-300-mAh-3-7v-602030-for-mp3Bluetooth-/281272835089?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item417d2adc11
 I am planning to get this as this is exact voltage and ma on the plug and the "beats bluetooth" tear down picture with the micro usb charging module - http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-5V-MICRO-USB-1A-Lithium-Battery-Charging-Protection-in-one-Board-Module-/300919267742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46102fa19e
  
  
 After I make sure it work with this modules combo, i will try to get the bluetooth to work if it is not too complicated, otherwise I will just do the normal adding removable cable mod for headphones showing on youtube.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JHGJqfM0wE
  
  
  
  
*SETUP:*
  
  
 My thought of the wiring diagram is like the fallowing  -
  
 (Battery -> charging port ) or ( the DC plug for the demo version) -> to the battery indicator -> amp with the noise canellation -> headphones drivers
  
  
 Demo Unit for 
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beats-by-Dr-Dre-Beats-Studio-2-0-Over-Ear-Headphones-Red-Display-Model-GREAT-/201189118360?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2ed7ce5198
  
 1.) it should be very easy to test out if the above battery modules work or not, it is a y-cable connect to the earphone cup - one side is the *power* and the other side is the *3.5mm* jack before it is split, so instead of like the previous try in the earlier in the thread, I will cut it  before it *COMBINED to one cable, *so i dont worry about to confuse which one is which.  once this is work then I will tell you guys the next step.
  
  
 and the source input should connect directly to the amp with the 3.5mm jack, so  if would like to add bluetooth it should be just switch the 3.5mm jack to the bluetooth module - but I am confusing how power this up, which I need vantt1 for help on this
  
  
  
 I am also want to get this pair of bluetooth headphones similar to the beats studio setting - http://www.ebay.com/itm/141409130638?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT -  if the modules metioned above is not working
  
  
  
  
 Any idea or suggestion will help!


----------



## vantt1

ng501kai said:


> @vantt1  the operating voltage is DC 3V, that is the output on wrote on the plug - how do i upload picture by the way?  so I can show you what I thought and verify with you - I think the setup should be very similar to your beats bluetooth.  I want to upload the diagram I draw for wiring and share.


 
 You can't upload pictures until you have more than 10 posts I think.
  


ng501kai said:


> and is there any tear down beats by dre studio 2 Video btw? that will help a lot


 
 Probably not. The new design's earcups are covered with a silicone cover on the back, which are impossible to reinstall after you take them off. The headband is also really tricky to put back together. I took it apart one, never again. The headband cushion is now loose along the edge.
  


ng501kai said:


> *PLAN:*
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/li-polymer-rechargeable-baterry-Lithium-ion-300-mAh-3-7v-602030-for-mp3Bluetooth-/281272835089?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item417d2adc11
> ...


 
 I think the New Beats Studio has a lot less tolerance for circuit boards that weren't originally designed for it, so a new circuit may be a problem. The old Beats Studio was a cinch, because the cavity was a uniform cylinder.


----------



## ChristianM

Hi everyone. I have Beats Studio old version and waiting for my new Beats Studio wireless titanium which I bought from Ebay in slight used condition. I haven't see any replacement battery for the new version nor I don't know how it looks like and if it can be easily replaced. does anyone have any idea about that? are these batteries available in market? 
  
 second, how many times these batteries can be charged? we know that a good quality AA or AAA batteries can be charged around 1000 times. any help will be appreciated. thank you


----------



## vantt1

christianm said:


> Hi everyone. I have Beats Studio old version and waiting for my new Beats Studio wireless titanium which I bought from Ebay in slight used condition. I haven't see any replacement battery for the new version nor I don't know how it looks like and if it can be easily replaced. does anyone have any idea about that? are these batteries available in market?
> 
> second, how many times these batteries can be charged? we know that a good quality AA or AAA batteries can be charged around 1000 times. any help will be appreciated. thank you


 
 I highly doubt the New Beats Studio's battery is able to be replaced without damaging some other part of the headphone.
  
 They are quoted to have up to 12 hours listening time on one charge. Lithium ion batteries typically have a 400 charge cycle effective life before capacity starts to decrease. Use them for an hour a day everyday, and you'd expect them to last 400 (charge cycles) x 12 (hours of use) / 365 (days in a year, an hour per day) = 13 years of everyday use. That's more than enough!


----------



## ChristianM

thanks for quick reply and good information. I use my beats almost everyday for one hour to four hours (wired) in PC and will use the new one wired also. so i think the battery of the new one will last long enough for me until there'll be any battery solution available. I'm a PC hardware and electronic technician, I have already disassemble my old beats couple of times just to see what's inside, I think I'll be able to replace the battery when it will be available.


----------



## ng501kai

vantt1 said:


> You can't upload pictures until you have more than 10 posts I think.
> 
> Probably not. The new design's earcups are covered with a silicone cover on the back, which are impossible to reinstall after you take them off. The headband is also really tricky to put back together. I took it apart one, never again. The headband cushion is now loose along the edge.
> 
> I think the New Beats Studio has a lot less tolerance for circuit boards that weren't originally designed for it, so a new circuit may be a problem. The old Beats Studio was a cinch, because the cavity was a uniform cylinder.




its okay i got the headphone very very cheap for the experiment, so if the battery part is done then the only concern is how to power up the bluetooth, cab you let me know how do you connect your bluetooth module to power suply? Thank you so much!


----------



## ng501kai

ng501kai said:


> its okay i got the headphone very very cheap for the experiment, so if the battery part is done then the only concern is how to power up the bluetooth, cab you let me know how do you connect your bluetooth module to power suply? Thank you so much!


 
  
 Probably i wont go for the bluetooth route now as i see there is a auto turn off feature for beatstudio headphones.  dont want to mess with it too much


----------



## vantt1

ng501kai said:


> its okay i got the headphone very very cheap for the experiment, so if the battery part is done then the only concern is how to power up the bluetooth, cab you let me know how do you connect your bluetooth module to power suply? Thank you so much!


 
 I just moved all the internals of a smaller Bluetooth headphone into the Beats. The circuit board contained the battery charging circuit and everything.
  









  
  


ng501kai said:


> Probably i wont go for the bluetooth route now as i see there is a auto turn off feature for beatstudio headphones.  dont want to mess with it too much


 
 So just the battery?


----------



## ng501kai

vantt1 said:


> I just moved all the internals of a smaller Bluetooth headphone into the Beats. The circuit board contained the battery charging circuit and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


NICE! Btw do you need heat gun for open up the can? And yea I think the beats do not have a on off switch so I believe the ground of the 3.5mm input is connect to the battery/ power supply Nav- , that may explain why people not able to power up the beats with incorrect wire. So it maybe head to add the bluetooth module into it as I don't know how to wire it if it is too complicated T_T

I am still waiting for the module I oredered probably take about a week.

In the mean time I just make more post here so I can post picture later for update and discuss. But I dont believe beats will spend extra money for demo to protect resell, they shold just do some rewire and not something very complicated. 

Sunny



P.S. Any one own a sol republic v8 or v10? I got a demo version online for $35, looks good to me but Im still figuring how to open the can without breaking anything. I just want to add the dettachable cable to 3.5mm as the demo one control not working. Thank you if anyone know how to do so!


----------



## ng501kai

quick question is there anyone know how to take off the cushion on the cup for the beats studio v2 or the wireless?


----------



## vantt1

ng501kai said:


> quick question is there anyone know how to take off the cushion on the cup for the beats studio v2 or the wireless?


 You just (carefully) pull it off. It is adhered to the ear cup using double sided foam tape.


----------



## ng501kai

got it thanks, i just add a 3.5mm jack it works out just waiting the for the battery and the charging circuit to make sure everything workout...


----------



## ng501kai

im connecting the battery module 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to this power in cable ( formly connect to a dc jack ), but i cannot figure out with one is pos+ and which is neg-....and where do i connect the ground???






thanks


----------



## ng501kai

alright i got it work!







new problem come up...it is not going off.............. so the noise cancellation is constantly turning on and it will drain battery of course.....maybe need to add a on off switch ...... sigh


----------



## vantt1

ng501kai said:


> alright i got it work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! What does holding that button for about 3 seconds do? (The small one above the 5 LED battery indicator)


----------



## ng501kai

nothing would happen.. will show how much battery left after release no matter how long i hold it. do i need to connect the ground ( copper) from the power supply to anywhere btw


----------



## ng501kai

try to put a bluetooth module in but there is a buzz electric sound when it connect to my phone...anyone know how to make it away??


and what is the best way to drill hole on the headphone to make a hole for my switch?


----------



## ChristianM

Hi, has anyone disassembled New Beats Studios? I'd like to see the battery and see if I can get any replacement. thanks


----------



## RiceKnight

Hi Guys,

Very informative thread. Hope you don't mind me asking this a little off topic. I have a pair of Studio 2.0 which stopped working a few days after a bought them, I was already overseas and warranty has been a pain so not going down that route. Basically the ANC is not working, although I do hear the hissing sound coming out of the right ear.

I've opened them up fully several times but cant figure out whats wrong after checking all the connections carefully. I'm wondering if it could be a firmware issue? Have tried resetting them numerous times. I wonder if beats warranty tech's have usb software that would let me re flash the firmware on them or something =_=;

I should also mention that initially they would not turn on so that's why I opened them up, after pressing on all the wire connections I was able to get them to power on again, however after that noticed the ANC not working :/


----------



## Creek55

Yo what is that white cord that is powering your beats? Just bought a pair of display units
  
 Thx


----------



## Creek55

Hey were did you get the cord to power the beats? I have a retail pair also


----------



## StickyFingerz

Just wanted to chime in on this topic. I have successfully converted a display set of studio 2.0's into a functional set. I love these headphones!!!


----------



## StickyFingerz

Sounds like a bad/loose ground. Check your connections. Also try to keep some distance between Bluetooth module/wiring and power lines. Could possibly cause small amount of interference.


----------



## beats mods

Hi sticky fingers
  
 Can you please share your experience of modification to the studio beats ex demo to fully working.
 I have the similar ones and would like to do the same with some guidance.


----------



## beats mods

Hi ng501kai,
  
 did you do the modification on the beats studio wired version or studio wireless?
 can you share the modification, I have a demo studio and would want to do the same modification.
 It has a fixed wire connected to one of the headphones which splits into two, one for phone/ipod connection and other for power.
 I would like to remove the power cable and add a battery as you have done in your case.
 Please share the connection diagram or photos
  
 thanks


----------



## Fez Vrasta

Hi guys, just bought a pair of BeatsStudio Wireless 2.0 and I'd like to know if there is a way to replace the built-in battery? Just to be informed in case in future I'll want to replace it. I can't find informations around...


----------



## alharris88

Does anyone know how to get these Wireless Studio BEATS 2.0 apart to replace the hinges? The wire goes thru the hinges so I have to completely disassemble them. Does anyone know of some complete assembly/disassembly instructions/prints? I'm really needing something. I have some pictures but I'm a new member and it says I don't have permission to attach any pictures. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
 -Alex


----------



## stevwills

i have also got my hands on beats studios 2.0 Demo. and i have opened the right side. they somewhat similiar in circuitry design but everything that was not necessary was stripped out. like the battery compartment are physically unmodable cause the pcb does not have the required chips to do so. (unpopulated.) same with left board. (missing chips and ''lanes'')
  
 I am also looking for a way to mod mine and make em more like the retails. but it seems besides sticking a battery on the main ac wire, there doesn't seem to be a weay to mod em any more. (unless you change the boards for the real deal) iv'e managed to get mine working at 4.2V  (only transformer that fit.) which means 3xAA batteries should make em run. don't know for how long though. (to be determined when i get the equipment to mod em.)


----------



## stevwills

yes its very easy. pop the right can ring off. unscrew 4 screws under the rign, it should open up compartment. detach battery. voila


----------



## stevwills

My question is sound wise, are the demo beats as good as the real deal? i think the answer is yes but i never owned a pair to compare. they are definetly not as good as my grado's


----------



## stevwills

any transformer at 4.5v that fits in the hole will work. i guess that is trial and error.


----------



## Mystical

Very interesting topic. I just purchased (yesterday) a set of Beats Studio Demo with the split power aux cable on the end. The model number is B0500. Hoping to try to modify these soon. I saw where some people were able to use a portable battery pack to get the speakers working. I have had no luck getting even a small noise connecting directly to my phone with out a power connection. I actually purchased the complete demo unit that these headphones were on. Once I get the ability to upload pictures I would be happy to send images of the setup this was on.


----------

